Ask HN: What's Your Favorite Movie? - aliabd
======
mindcrime
The Matrix, if you go by how many times I've watched it.

Other strong contenders include

V for Vendetta

Rad

Vision Quest

Tron:Legacy

Hackers

Sneakers

Antitrust

